# Combating Mosquitoes and Flies



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Up here in Iowa, the mosquitoes are horrible in the wooded areas it seems like. I enjoy trail riding a ton, but the mosquitoes make it hard to want to go anywhere. Does anyone have any ideas on how to repel mosquitoes and flies on both the rider and horse? It would be nice to get out again without getting carried away by bugs...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I coat myself and the horses in repellant. I even bring a small bottle along in a fanny pack.

Test it first but I usually pick a long skinny branch and leave a few leafs at the tip and use it to knock the bigger biting flies off of ears and my back.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am in Florida we have every kind of bug you can imagine. I cover my horse and myself in the deep woods off. I also carry a smaller bottle and re-apply after we have both been sweating for a while. I also ride in long sleeves, even in summer, and put a fly mask on my horse.

I recently read that downy fabric softener mixed with water is supposed to repel mosquitoes, I think it was a 1:4 ration, but don't remember.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

The bugs are horrible this year! I use good quality fly spray on my horse and use a repellent on me too. I spray my hat even. I'm quite guilty of not wearing long sleeves as they just seem to annoy me, but the bugs are winning. If you're going to wear a long sleeved shirt go for the kaki colors. There's a reason all those safari clothes are that color. In a pinch the new light green that wrangler is using this year is good. Stay away from black and dark blue. It attracts bees. 

SueNH I love that idea of the branch. My mare is extremely ear shy so getting repellent on her ears can be trying. And those pesky little deer flies love the ears!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I spray my cloths with perminone and skin with deep woods off....in addition for Miss Lacy, after the fly spray, if the fly are really bad, she gets a fly mask....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The blood suckers are distracted by anything that disguises your human or the horses natural smell - the stronger the better. The other flies seem to not mind anything so they're harder to deal with. Fly masks and leg boots help and so does one of those leafy swishy branches that SueNH suggested


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I also would pack Deep Woods "Off" for both the horse and myself.

This time of year, I even made the poor horse wear a fly mask with ears. It not only keep the bugs out of his ear but we used to run into some gigundus spider webs, that seemed just high enough to whap the horse in the forehead and ears:shock:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ooooo, speaking of ears, my horse HATES those masks with ears. My vet suggested taking a little Swat and smearing it inside and outside the ears. Really helps and lasts a full day.


----------



## Joemoose (Jul 7, 2014)

I bought an insect repellent shirt from Columbia that works great. Been surrounded by mosquitos, everyone else is getting attacked, and I'm fine. Flies on the trail don't seem to bother the horses too bad except for big horse flies. I've noticed they don't care much about fly spray and the best I can do is swat them with my hat when I can reach. Make sure your horse is OK with that first.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Endure works pretty well on my horse, but I found out the hard way not to forget the deep woods off for me - first time I needed the spray this summer I didn't have it. So since my horse was well sprayed, the flys, no-see-ums and mosquitos just went after me.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Bug Repellant Device / Thermacell Mosquito Repeller -- Orvis

In SE Texas we have every critter known to man, I got one of these for bow hunting and it comes in quite handing riding/


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Blue said:


> Ooooo, speaking of ears, my horse HATES those masks with ears. My vet suggested taking a little Swat and smearing it inside and outside the ears. Really helps and lasts a full day.


I keep my mare in a fly mask with ears every day....as she's a blue eyed bald face horse who sunburns easily.........

I have a blot on fly spray applicator that I use on her ears....and often, I spray her mask an hour or so before we hit the trail and I put it on her. Still, it's hard to keep the deer flys away no matter what I put on her....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I just use a fly/insect spray. Though, Colorado has way less flying buggies xD


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Our OTTB is very happy with a ton of fly spray and a crocheted ear protector. My mare HATES bugs around her face and I hate her head tossing. She's much more comfortable in a flymask with ears. She gets fly spray also although she's not fond of it. We keep riding whisks made of horse tail hair with a wooden handle. They seem to tolerate the horse hair flicking around their heads or butts a lot better than even leafy branches. 

I also tie dryer fabric softener sheets into their tails and manes.


----------

